# 2011 Mathews Tournament Bow ?



## stickslingerdh (May 27, 2008)

Anybody here heard any info on what Mathews has coming for 2011? Shoot through riser? New version Apex?


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Better be a home run they need something bad a new
version of the Apex with a deflexed risor shorter limbs and 7 inch brace that will do 330 plus! I think mathews will
be out done this year well they already have in my opinion so they
better be bringing out a HOME RUN!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

How about a mcpherson target bow with mini monster cam on a conquest 4 risor that can be adjusted with modules and draw stops to get the right letoff! Just a dream, what ever they bring
out people will buy!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i dont think they will make any big changes i heard thew changed the limb pocket just a little on the triumph and coming out with a short draw turn.bow will know nov 1 for sure.i trust the sourse of my rumer.i hope that they do that and more nobodys leaking nothing this year.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm sure they will be sticking with the Triumph R & D money and time invested. Funny thing is those winning with a Mathews this year will prolly be shooting an old Apex , a C4 or a Monster. Of course things will be different with Gilligham Leftwich and Willet gone, just to name a few.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw a link to a new Monster with this new honeycomb riser and a whopping $2100 msrp.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:yawn:

I hope it's a longer ATA Z7.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rootbeer LX said:


> I saw a link to a new Monster with this new honeycomb riser and a whopping $2100 msrp.


That's the safari, inless you want to shoot upwards of 80lbs on the 3D range I don't think it would be a good choice.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

They need a new target 3d bow.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Honestly I thought the specs of the Triumph would have made it a super hunting bow. Instead they made it a tourny bow that only a few would actual use for tourny shooting. I'd like to see a longer ATA Monster to go head to head with the Hoyt and PSE Tourny bows and something like an Apex II with some kind of upgrade to keep a proven winning single cam tourny bow in the stable. They would look silly to re-release a bow that they pulled off of the market. 
I'd say, cut out some of the hunting bow line-up. 
Add the Triumph to the hunting stable and lower the price.
And offer something like a refined Apex to get back the target crowd that loved this bow to death. It looks good on them to hang on to the C4 (at least I hope they do). I wonder if there is a tally of all the money that a Conquest 1, 2, 3 and 4 has won over all of the years?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

damnyankee said:


> I'm sure they will be sticking with the Triumph R & D money and time invested. Funny thing is those winning with a Mathews this year will prolly be shooting an old Apex , a C4 or a Monster. Of course things will be different with Gilligham Leftwich and Willet gone, just to name a few.


Where did Gillibgham go?


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pse..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Pse..


 Can you provide some additional information on this? Is it on the PSE web site? Heard the same thing about Morgan, of course, and that seems to have died down. Probably because of the rumors of law suits by Mathews.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Where did Gillibgham go?


hoyt


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

3Dblackncamo said:


> hoyt


Yup, The Hammer is with Hoyt now


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

3dshooter25 said:


> Yup, The Hammer is with Hoyt now


Doesn't Easton own hoyt?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

levi is still at math.tim is at hoyt


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Doesn't Easton own hoyt?


HOYT owns easton archery.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

well i guess we will see a hoyt shooter shooting goldtips???


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

not all hoyt shooters shoot easton.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

yardagegusser said:


> not all hoyt shooters shoot easton.


True but most do. At least at the upper levels


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

gud235 said:


> HOYT owns easton archery.


No Easton is the owner. They own Hoyt, Fuse and part of Delta.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Did they change the limb pockets on the Triumph?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dw'struth said:


> Did they change the limb pockets on the Triumph?


No. They were corrected after early release last year.


----------



## magruber12 (Mar 21, 2010)

mathews is coming out with 4 new z7s one that is 28 inches, one has a drenalin cam, and one is going to be an ld model i dont know forsure about the 4th one.


----------



## magruber12 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://mathewsinc.com/products/hunting-bows/


----------



## stickslingerdh (May 27, 2008)

No info. yet on a tourney bow? Looks like another C4 year or Hoyt.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I want be ordering a new target bow this year from mathews unless they come out with one later.they are giving hunters alot of choices but no target bows i will keep shooting my con 4 and my triumph has been for sell for a few weeks now.it don't seem like i can give it away.i been shooting mathews for 7 years i buy 2 to 3 bows a year i was ready to order 2 today that want happen .i may order a hoyt to play with this year time will tell.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> No. They were corrected after early release last year.


I know about that, but for some reason they look a little different to me. But I sold mine and don't have one in front of me to compare.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

get you a c-4 with a 80% cam, tap and die you a 6/32 or 4/32 hole Install set screw as a draw stop. shoot and tinker with it untill it feels primo! thats your best choice for mathews...hard to beat the max cam....


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Word on the street is the new target Mathews will not be released until Dec/Jan time frame.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

I talked with one of the pro staff shooters he said there will be a new bow but doesn't know when it will hit. He said he is getting a prototype to tryout.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

there coming out with jb weld in lost camo to repair thriumph


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

12sonly said:


> there coming out with jb weld in lost camo to repair thriumph


I like that one.:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

12sonly said:


> there coming out with jb weld in lost camo to repair thriumph


:thumbs_up


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

finally someone actually knows the truth and not afraid to tell it....

Maybe some of the Triumph shooters should request pro-staff sponsor ship from JB Weld!


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

12sonly said:


> there coming out with jb weld in lost camo to repair thriumph


the truth hurts. lol!!!


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

i very good birdy told me they are coming out the Apex again


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Why is Mathews so hush on the target bow it does not make since they make there money on hunting bows. I can understand keeping quiet on hunting bows but not on the target bows and it really is a waste by the time you get it Vegas is almost here and then indoor nationals and it is to late to change bows! From what I have seen from other manufacturers Mathews has had their throat stepped on! They better have one heck of a target bow to compete! I like Mathews shooting a prestiege and monster 7 but after this year they can officially say they have been caught no more catch us if you can those days have passed !!


----------



## stickslingerdh (May 27, 2008)

slamdam said:


> i very good birdy told me they are coming out the Apex again



Any word from a respectable resource on a release date? I don't understand why they wait so late to release tournament bows.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

dont think they are coming out with a new target bow....but I hope Im wrong...


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

they are coming out with two target bows one to replace apex 7 my shop owner was going to order a new monster and they told him he should wait till after the mathews show. they want tell us what they are but there coming just like last year


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

Jimmy,
Where's your dealer up there in Maryville?


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

12sonly said:


> there coming out with jb weld in lost camo to repair thriumph


I love Mathews but man that is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

seymour smokey mnt. pro archery


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess I don't know what is wrong with the triumph!!! I love mine it shoots great. I plan on kicking some butt with it next year. I did good at that with my z7 this year. But I shoot the triumph alot better than the z7!! It is does ballance better with more weight twards the riser!!!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mathews slammers ! Hoyt slammers ! PSE slammers! Bowtech slammers! IBO slammers ! ASA slammers ! Man this sight is for the archery comminity !! I think every manufacturer and archery organization out there is trying to do their best to creat customer enthusiasm and provide products and services to the best of their ability. Can't we just get along and be a supportive community of archers?


----------



## stickslingerdh (May 27, 2008)

JimmyP said:


> they are coming out with two target bows one to replace apex 7 my shop owner was going to order a new monster and they told him he should wait till after the mathews show. they want tell us what they are but there coming just like last year


When is the Mathews show?


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

dec 6


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe an Apex7 with the reverse assit roller guard! :tongue:


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

That would suck. If Mathews wants to stay in the game it needs to be a long A2A 2-cam bow. I love all my Mathews bows. But the Monster 7 is there best holding bow by a long shot . IMOA. They have been caught. And if they dont come up with something fast, I will have no choice but to switch to Hoyt. If all i done was bow hunt, then i would be very happy. But my primary objective is target shooting.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

anyone notice they changed the graphics on the limbs


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Im hearing it could possible be a 38 inch ATA monster. this is from a staff shooter of theirs but he wasnt 100% on it.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

If it is and atleast a 7in bh. I will order one as soon as they are released. Cause i now it will take a while to get it. As it took a while to get the Triumph.


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

where is it held.


----------



## corearchery (Dec 20, 2009)

isnt gonna matter, must not be anything great with the way their pros are jumping ship.


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

one of there pro's told me mathews is going to re-release the apex and apex7


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats not going to help them. If so then im jumping ship.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

They have to re-release the Apex because the shooters they have love the Apex and hate the triumph! It is embarrassing when a company comes out with a new target bow (triumph) and the big name guys won't shoot it and even jump ship or try to jump ship because they are told to shoot something they don't like!!!


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

stickslingerdh said:


> Any word from a respectable resource on a release date? I don't understand why they wait so late to release tournament bows.


 Dec Jan time frame


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Who knows, maybe they will come out with about six different Triumphs! Just kidding, I am interested in what's next. Hopefully a target bow and something new in the Monster line. I thought the big Mathews show was Dec. 2nd and that was the expected release?


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

It would be nice to see Mathews come out with the old line of Conquets. They could call them The Classics. Mathews could bring back the Conquest line with new technology: slim limb, focus grip made into the riser, reverse assist, limb turret and could add draw stops to it with a range of draw lengths. Now that would be a shooter. I would own one... Just my thoughts?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

jackthehitman said:


> one of there pro's told me mathews is going to re-release the apex and apex7


I heard this also


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

enabear722 said:


> It would be nice to see Mathews come out with the old line of Conquets. They could call them The Classics. Mathews could bring back the Conquest line with new technology: slim limb, focus grip made into the riser, reverse assist, limb turret and could add draw stops to it with a range of draw lengths. Now that would be a shooter. I would own one... Just my thoughts?


+1.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

enabear722 said:


> It would be nice to see Mathews come out with the old line of Conquets. They could call them The Classics. Mathews could bring back the Conquest line with new technology: slim limb, focus grip made into the riser, reverse assist, limb turret and could add draw stops to it with a range of draw lengths. Now that would be a shooter. I would own one... Just my thoughts?


 +2.


----------



## Drenalinkid (Nov 23, 2010)

I shoot the conquest 1. 50-60 lb 26 1/2". Check it 4x, 6x scope, custom made drop away, stan release,toxonics side bar, specialty archery 35" featherlite stabilizer. Can't beat that set up.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

yeh, what about a "rival pro" up dated, i've heard that this was Mathews finest target bow, even over the C4, which is awesome.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

stickslingerdh said:


> Anybody here heard any info on what Mathews has coming for 2011? Shoot through riser? New version Apex?


A shoot thru riser makes only sence with a true shoot thru cam system !!!!All other solutions ( Hoyt, PSE ) are only the half way !


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess it is count down to dinasty or disaster. What ever it is, it better be a hit. They need to stay up with the competiters. I would love to see them hit a home run. Maybe a McPherson Series Target bow is the hope. We shall see.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Monster X said:


> I guess it is count down to dinasty or disaster. What ever it is, it better be a hit. They need to stay up with the competiters. I would love to see them hit a home run. Maybe a McPherson Series Target bow is the hope. We shall see.


That's about right along what I was thinking too!


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I need a new bow. But if i go and buy one now. Mathews will come out with a hit. But if i wait till they come out with something, it want be what i want. So its Hoyt now or wait to see what mathews comes out with


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Monster X said:


> I need a new bow. But if i go and buy one now. Mathews will come out with a hit. But if i wait till they come out with something, it want be what i want. So its Hoyt now or wait to see what mathews comes out with


Might as well wait. Only a few more days to find out


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

release date will be at the Mathews show.... apex and apex 7 is returning...I do wonder if the risors are going to be waffeled.There is another possibilty of another bow coming out, but cannont get a direct yes or no from my source.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Sith ditoo on the Apexs...no waffles 3 new colors


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Apex and Apex7.

Also a Triumph part Deux. All new version. Holes have been moved. Limbs and pockets are fitted at the factory and sold together. Only interchangeable parts are the cam, idler, and strings.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> Apex and Apex7.
> 
> Also a Triumph part Deux. All new version. Holes have been moved. Limbs and pockets are fitted at the factory and sold together. Only interchangeable parts are the cam, idler, and strings.


Cool.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

conquest said:


> Might as well wait. Only a few more days to find out


I shot a vegas round with my Monster 7. I shot better than i did with C4. Sure hope they come out with a longer A2A 2 cam


----------



## stickslingerdh (May 27, 2008)

I guess today's the big day?


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Just looked at the website and the new bows are up.

They updated the M5 and M6 to have grid lock risers and reintroduced the Apex and Apex 7


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

HokieArcher said:


> Just looked at the website and the new bows are up.
> 
> They updated the M5 and M6 to have grid lock risers and reintroduced the Apex and Apex 7


Dang, I liked the M6 riser as it was. I guess I'll have to get a M6.7 used.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Well just looked into the "NEW" mathews lineup for target bows and *CCCCRRRRAAAAPPPP!!!!!!* No longer ATA monster.... I guess mathews just broke my heart cause this will be the first year in 15 years that I don't buy a new bow!!!!


----------



## tomole (Nov 23, 2009)

APex bows are best


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

5ringking said:


> Well just looked into the "NEW" mathews lineup for target bows and *CCCCRRRRAAAAPPPP!!!!!!* No longer ATA monster.... I guess mathews just broke my heart cause this will be the first year in 15 years that I don't buy a new bow!!!!


 I agree, No longer A2A Monster means no new Mathews for me. They spoiled me on the monster 7, just enough to brake my heart. How ever i do like that they are finally coming around with a 8 in. brace height on the Apex 8. Only if it was a 2 cam bow. It it what it is. Oh well.


----------



## stickslingerdh (May 27, 2008)

Apex has always had 8" brace height.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

yea i know, but at least they come back with it


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Mathews wins a lot of 3D shoots. But look what is winning Field. Dont get me wrong, all i have ever owned is Mathews. I got the Monster 7 and it held better than the C4. So i shot a Hoyt and Elite. The 2 cams hold better for me. If i could put the Hoyt cams on a C4 or Apex. I would. And it is being thought of. I was Hoping for a Mathews 2 cam target bow. but oh well.


----------

